# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  SEPA: De Tecnología de Aplicaciones  -  ICA (25 y 26 de agosto, 2015)

## inform@cción

*CONOCE LA MANERA MÁS EFICIENTE PARA REALIZAR TUS APLICACIONES*  *¿Sabes cuánto dejas de ganar por desconocer las nuevas técnicas de aplicación?*   *Fecha:* 12 y 13 de agosto de 2015 *Lugar:* Colegio Médico del Perú de Ica – Auditorio Principal.
(Prolongación Los Nardos 158 - Urbanización San Isidro – Ica)   *EXPOSITOR:* 
Ing. Javier Alberto Vásquez Castro - Laboratorio de Toxicología de Plaguicidas Departamento de Entomología de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina -  UNALM.  *OBJETIVO:* 
El seminario de  TECNOLOGÍA DE APLICACIONES está enfocado a la búsqueda de un mejor control de  aplicaciones, ya sea para plagas y enfermedades o para reguladores de crecimiento.  
Con equipos bien calibrados usted puede lograr:   Los mejores resultados en el control de plagas y enfermedades.Reducir los costos, ya que se disminuye el número de aplicaciones.Impides manchar los productos por una incorrecta aplicación.Cumples con los límites máximos de residuos de pesticidas.Mejoras la calidad del producto porque aplicas correctamente los reguladores de crecimiento.
Es una buena oportunidad de solucionar los problemas de calibración de equipos. Por eso, los invitamos a participar de nuestro SEPA DE TECNOLOGÍA DE APLICACIONES  a cargo del Ing. Javier Alberto Vásquez Castro UNALM, te esperamos el 25 y 26 de agosto, 2015 – Colegio Médico de ICA.  *Informes e inscripciones: 
Telf:* 445-6572 *Correo:* eventos.inform@ccion.com.peTemas similares: Hongo Trichoderma tiene importantes aplicaciones en la agricultura ¿Sobre qué cultivos o temas te interesaría que inform@cción organice sus Seminarios de Especialización en Procesos Agrícolas (SEPA) el 2015? Aplicaciones para ser un buen agricultor Aplicaciones biotecnológicas para el cultivo de arándanos Equipos para aplicaciones agricolas

----------

